# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  M3D wont extrude

## itspenutbutterjellytime

Hi, i have a M3D and have been printing for a year just fine. Im using simplify 3d and i love it. About 2 months ago, my printer started not extruding right and i would start a print and it would print for a few minuets than stop extruding. I took the print head apart and glued the motor in place cause it was moving. It worked fine for a few weeks then the same problem happened. Then i bought a new nozzle sub assembly and it printed fine for about 1 hour then the same problem. I dont know what could be causing this. The filimet spool spins freely, the feeder gear is clean and there is not a nozzle clog. HELP PLZ.

----------


## curious aardvark

can you monitor the temperature ? 
Sounds like it might be getting up to temperature, and then not holding that temp. 
You don't have a control panel on the front do you, can you print from s3d via usb ? 
In which case that will show you the temps.
Could be as simple as a g-code command to keep the extruder hot going missing. 
I know when the last time there was a s3d update it buggered up my profiles, so haven't updated to the latest version. 

That's the only thing I can think of and I have had the same problem in the past.

----------


## itspenutbutterjellytime

I can monitor the temp in the advanced tab on the m3d software. It's staying hot as I have burned my fingers while trying to fix it. I have not updated s3d. My print temp is 230 and I'm using hatchbox pla

----------

